# This can't be happening!!!! NOOOOO!!!!!



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Tweety Bird is 60 years old this week !!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That's a good one.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*I hate to think what SILVESTER THE CAT looks like he must be 60 or more also.*GEORGE


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Lol, great image!


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Hahah!! That made me LOL for real!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL I tawt I taw a bird dat needs a facewift.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

*joke's*



TheSnipes said:


> Tweety Bird is 60 years old this week !!!!
> 
> View attachment 12215


And who'l be the judge of that


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

i think it may be cancer!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

yellowking said:


> i think it may be cancer!


Naah...Sylvester finally bit him! 

Shi


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Super cool, just make me feel older now...........lol


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Did Tweety get married in between ? Does Tweety have any kids or grand kids ?


----------



## dove_bird (Aug 21, 2009)

tweety is looking like he's on his last legs!


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

What would that make Granny......150?


----------



## dove_bird (Aug 21, 2009)

*lol*



Noahs helper said:


> What would that make Granny......150?


LOL probably


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

He he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he


----------

